# RIP Red



## bgibson5 (Oct 27, 2012)

We lost our RiR today. Sadly our new pup injured her & the hubby had to kill her. She was the friendliest of our flock & would do tricks for mealworms. We've been tho king of getting meat birds next spring, but now I'm not sure. How do you deal with the sadness of processing birds?


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

sorry to hear about that. its a terrible thing to have to do.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

It isn't easy, ever. If you get birds that you are going to process then get them all the same breed so they are harder to tell apart and don't spend time watching and interacting with them. That way you are less likely to become personal with them. My husband started out gung ho with raising meat birds but he now can't stomach killing them, even to euthanize a hurt bird. I had to learn how to use the gun so that I can do it by myself now.


----------



## kiwicsi (Sep 24, 2012)

Sorry to hear of your loss. It's never easy to say goodbye to a much loved pet.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

It takes time and experience. I don't know if you ever get fully used to it, but it doesn't weigh on your conscious as much over time.


----------

